# Training Birds



## JD82 (Mar 19, 2011)

Does any one know where I can mail order some game birds for training im looking for smaller birds like quail or doves, any info would be great... Thanks JD


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

Check with Oakwood game farm in Princeton, MN. They ship birds all over the US. Go to www.nahrainvitational.com there is a link to there website there

Dan


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Find yourself an overpass, bridge, parking ramp, etc where pigeons gather at night and get yourself a long pole fishing net. Pigeons this time of year are probably pretty plump and good for training with.


----------

